# المخطوطات القديمة للكتاب المقدس



## ميرنا (25 أكتوبر 2006)

*سفر اشعيا كاملاً يرجع لسنة 100 قبل الميلاد
حصريا من جروب إلهنا​

Page 1---- Chapters 1:1 to 1:26
Page 2---- Chapters 1:26 to2:21
Page 3---- Chapters 2:21 to3:24
Page 4---- Chapters 3:24:to5:14
Page 5---- Chapters 5:14 to 6:7
Page 6---- Chapters 6:7 to 7:15
Page 7---- Chapters 7:15 to 8:8
Page 8---- Chapters 8:8 to 9:11
Page 9---- Chapters9:11to10: 14
Page 10---Chapters 10:14to11:12
Page 11---Chapters 11:12 to 14:1
Page 12---Chapters 14: to 14:29
Page 13---Chapters 14:29 to 16:14
Page 14---Chapters 16:14 to 18:17
Page 15---Chapters 18:7 to 19:23
Page 16---Chapters 19:23 to 21:15
Page 17---Chapters 21:15 to 22:24
Page 18---Chapters 22:24 to 24:4
Page 19---Chapters 24:4 to 25:5
Page 20---Chapters 25:5 to 26:18
Page 21---Chapters 26:19 to 28:2
Page 22---Chapters 28:2 to 28:24
Page 23---Chapters 28:24 to 29:21
Page 24---Chapters 29:21 to 30:20
Page 25--- Chapters 30:20 to 31:4
Page 26--- Chapters 31:5 to 33:1
Page 27--- Chapters 33:1 to 33:24
Page 28--- Chapters 34:1 to 36:2
Page 29--- Chapters 36:3 to 36:20
Page 30--- Chapters 36:20 to 37:24
Page 31--- Chapters 37:24 to 38:8
Page 32--- Chapters 38:8 to 40:2
Page 33--- Chapters 40:2 to 40:28
Page 34--- Chapters 40:28 to 41:23
Page 35--- Chapters 41:23 to 42:17
Page 36--- Chapters 42:18 to 43:20
Page 37--- Chapters 43:20 to 44:23
Page 38--- Chapters 44:23 to 45:21
Page 39--- Chapters 45:21 to 47:11
Page 40--- Chapters 47:11 to 49:4
Page 41--- Chapters 49:4 to 50:1
Page 42--- Chapters 50:1 to 51:13
Page 43--- Chapters 51:13 to 52:12
Page 44--- Chapters 52:13 to 54:4
Page 45--- Chapters 54:4 to 55:8
Page 46--- Chapters 55:8 to 57:2
Page 47--- Chapters 57:2 to 58:6
Page 48--- Chapters 58:6 to 59:17
Page 49--- Chapters 59:17 to 61:4
Page 50--- Chapters 61:4 to 63:4
Page 51--- Chapters 63:4 to 65:4
Page 52--- Chapters 65:4 to 65:18
Page 53--- Chapters 65:19 to 66:14
Page 54--- Chapters 66:14 to 66:24 
مخطوطات تل دان
حصريا من جروب إلهنا​أسكت الكاذبون الذين يقولون بتحريف الكتاب المقدس
بالإضافة لمخطوطات وادي قمران التي تحتوي كل أسفار الكتاب المقدس و تعود للقرن الثاني قبل الميلاد (الموسوعة العربية العالمية) ها هي 
إصحاحات من سفر الملوك الثاني تعود الى القرن التاسع قبل الميلاد
فهل سيتكلم الكاذبون عن تحريف الكتاب المقدس بعد الان ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
التأريخ: 858-824 قبل الميلاد
اللغة: آرامية
الارتفاع: 32 سم
العرض: 22 سم
نقّب من قبل: أفراهام بيران في منطقة الجليل
موجودة في متحف Israel Museum, Jerusalem








حجارة موبيت
حصريا من جروب إلهنا​



</SPAN>إنّ إكتشاف موبيت الحجري مهم في دراسة علم الآثار التوراتي. ان هذا الحجر هو السجلّ الفعلي لميشا، ملك ثورة موآب ضدّ ملك  إسرائيل كما ذكر في سفر 2ملوك: 3, 4-5 اللغة: موبيت (لغة سامية)
الحجم: بإرتفاع 1.15 مترا و عرضه 60-68 سنتيمترات
التأريخ التقريبي: 830 قبل الميلاد
مكان الإكتشاف: ديبان [في الأردن]
تاريخ الإكتشاف: 1868م
الموقع : متحف لوفر (باريس، فرنسا)​ 




24 ألف مخطوط
حصريا من جروب إلهنا​


​[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]أربعة وعشرين ألف مخطوطة للكتاب المقدس توجد فى متاحف العالم ​
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]مفتوحه لدراسة أى إنسان فيها​[FONT=Arial (Arabic)] ​​**​ 
أولاً : مخطوطات الأصول القديمة للتوراة والأناجيل
عندما نتكلم عن مخطوطات التوراة والأناجيل فنقول أن موسى النبى الذى نشأ وتربى فى مصر مع بنى أسرائيل كتب الشريعة الموسوية على أحجار مطلية بالجبس ( تث 27:2-4) أما الوصايا العشر فقد كتبت على ألواح من حجارة ( راجع خر32, 24:12,  31: 18 , 32: 15-16 , 34: 1 و28 وراجع تث 5: 22, 27: 2- 3 يشوع 8: 31- 32 , أرميا 13: 17 أش 4: 1)   وعلى ألواح من خشب فقد قال الرب لأشعياء " خذ لنفسك لوحاً كبيراً وأكتب عليه بقلم "
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ( أش 8: 1) وأيضاً على ورق البردى   كما ذكر كتاب عزدراس الأبوكريفى ( 2 عز 14: 24)   وأستخدم قلم فى الكتابة مصنوع من القصب  ( حز 45: 1)  وأستخدم قلم فى أزمنة أخرى مصنوع من الرصاص ( أى  19 : 24)  وأستخدموا قلماً مصنوع من الحديد (  أى 17: 1) أما مادة الكتابة فكانت الحبر ( أر 36: 18)  ويعتقد أنهم أطلقوا السفر على الكتب المقدسة فقالوا سفر توراة موسى ألخ وأستخدموا كلمة الدرج من الكتب التى كانوا يكتبونها على الجلود أو 
 كلمة رقوق  على  ورق البردى ( أر 36 , مز 40: 7و2 و 2 تى 4: 13) 
ثانيا: المخطوطات العبرية للتوراة 
 ومع تشتت اليهود فى جميع أقطار الأرض وأنتشار المسيحية فى كل بلاد العالم فى الأزمنة القديمة , نقل اليهود والمسيحيين معهم نسخ من أسفار 
أقلام وأدوات كانت تستخدم فى الكتابة 
 التوراة والأناجيل واليوم نجد أمام أعيننا فى مكتبات الجامعات ومتاحف العالم عشرات الألوف من المخطوطات الكاملة للعهد القديم باللغة العبرية وعدة ألاف اخرى باللغة اليونانية كما يوجد عدد لا يمكن إحصاؤه بلغات وترجمات أخرى ونورد فيما يلى أهم وأشهر مجموعات المخطوطات التى عثر عليها الباحثون : 
1- يوجد حوالى 100000(مائة ألف) مخطوط فى كامبردج من كمية المخطوطات التى أكتشفت فى جنيزة القاهرة ( وتعنى كلمة جنيزة مخزن تحفظ فيه الكتب القديمة والمستهلكة) 
2- أما مكتبة ليننجراد فى ( أسمها بطرس برج حالياً ) بروسيا 1582 مخطوطة مكتوبة على رقوق و 725 مخطوطة أخرى مكتوبة على ورق  و 1200 قصاصات من مخطوطات غير كاملة وغير عبرية 
3- وفى المتحف البريطانى يوجد 161 مخطوطة 
4- وفى مكتبة برلين 146 مخطوطة 
5- وفى الولايات المتحدة وحدها رقم يقارب 10000 ( عشرة ألاف) من المخطوطات والجذاذات ( القصاصات ) باللغة السامية وتشكل 5% من أسفار العهد القديم أى أكثر من 500 مخطوطة 
6- وأكتشف عدد هائل من المخطوطات ما يقرب من 200000 ( مائتى ألف ) مخطوطة وقصاصة فى معبد بن عذرا فى القاهرة  سنة 1890 - منها حوالى 10000 (عشرة ألاف ) لأجزاء من أسفار العهد القديم وترجع كتابة هذه المخطوطات لزمن ما بين القرن السادس والتاسع الميلادى 
أهم نسخ مخطوطات التوراة المكتوبة باللغة العبرية السابقة : 
(1) بردية ناش ‘ ترجع هذه البردية إلى القرن الثانى الميلادى , وقد أستطاع ناش أن يحصل عليها من مصر فى سنة 1902 م وكانت هذه البردية تعتبر أقدم مخطوطة يعثر عليها وذلك قبل أكتشاف مخطوطات لفائف البحر الميت , وتحتوى على نص ليتورجى للوصايا العشر وجانب من الشما ( من خروج 20: 2 و 3 و تثنية 5: 6 و 7: 4- 5) أى " أسمع " وهى الكلمة الأولى من أصحاحات التثنية 6: 4 وهى بمثابة قانون الإيمان لبنى أسرائيل لإعلان وحدانية الرب كما قال الرب فى تثنية 6: 4 " أسمع يا إسرائيل الرب إلهنا رب واحد " وكان اليهود يمارسون " الشما " فى الصلاة اليومية 
(2) مخطوطة القاهرة وهى التى نسخها موسى بن أشير فى طبرية بفلسطين سنة 895 م وتحتوى على أسفار يشوع وقضاة وصموئيل وأيضا ملوك 1و2 وأشعياء 1و2 وأرميا وحزقيال والأنبياء الأثنى عشر وهى موجودة فى مجمع اليهود القراء ين بالقاهرة 
(3) مخطوطة المتحف البريطانى ( شرقيات 4445) هذه المجموعة بها النص الكامل لأسقار موسى الخمسة - التوراة- - كتبت فيما بين 820 م إلى 850 م  وعليها أسم بن اشير 
(4) مخطوطة حلب تحتوى هذه المخطوطة على العهد القديم كاملاً نسخها هارون بن موسى بن اشير وتؤرخ لسنة 900م- 950م وكانت محفوظة فى مجمع اليهود السفرديم بحلب وهى الآن بالقدس . 
(5) مخطوطة بطرسبرج B3  ( ليننجراد سابقاً) تحتوى هذه المخطوطة على الأنبياء القدامى ( وهم أشعياء وأرميا وحزقيال) والمتأخرين ( الأثنى عشر) وترجع هذه المخطوطة لسنة 916م 
(6) مخطوطة بطرسبرج B19 ( ليننجراد سابقاً ) تحتوى هذه المخطوطة على العهد القديم كاملاً  , وقد نسخت سنة 1008م - 1009م على يد صموئيل بن ياكوب بالقاهرة 
(7) وكان أكبر أكتشاف للمخطوطات هى التى أكتشفت فى كهوف البحر الميت بمنطقة وادى قمران وذلك أبتداء من 1947م وحتى سنة 1965م وقد وجدت عشرات من نسخ المخطوطات كاملة محفوظة عدا سفر أستير فى قوارير من الفخار 
أهم نسخ العهد الجديد التى تداولها المسيحيون عبر قرون 
أولاً: مخطوطات العهد الجديد المكتوبة باللغة اليونانية 
ثانياً:  الترجمات القديمة ومخطوطاتها التى لا تزال محفوظة حتى ألان وهى باللغات اللاتينية والسريانية والقبطية 
ثالثاً :  أقتباسات وكتابات الآباء الآساقفة فى القرون الأولى بعد المسيح , ويوجد فى كتاباتهم الآيات والأجزاء التى اخذوا  نصوصها من العهد الجديد . 
أولاً : كتب العهد الجديد أول ما كتب باللغة اليونانية الكيونية ( اكوينى - لغة عامية - COIN ) وكانت هذه اللهجة منتشرة فى أرجاء ولايات الأمبراطورية الرومانية كلغة ثقافة وعلم وهى أحدى عائلة لغات الهند الأوربية Indo- European , هذا إلى جانب اللغة اللاتينية التى كان يتكلم بها الرومان الذين كانوا يحكمون العالم فى ذلك الوقت  قبل ميلاد السيد المسيح وبعده , وقد كتبت بعض مصطلحات العهد الجديد باللغة اللاتينية خاصة فى الأنجيل للقديس مرقس - أما أدوات الكتابة فكانت : القلم والحبر وورق البردى - وكذلك الرقوق المصنوعه من الجلد وقد ذكر القديس بولس هذه الرقوق فقال فى رسالته الثانية لتيموثاوس : " الكتب أيضاً ولا سيما الرقوق ( 2تى13: 4) ويذكر القديس يوحنا فى رسالته الثانية وأيضاُ رسالته الثالثة مادة الكتابة فقال : " بورق وحبر" ( 2 يو 12) - " أكتب إليك بحبر وقلم ( 3يو 13) 
مجموعة مخطوطات العهد الجديد المدونة باللغة اليونانية 
يبلغ الآن حوالى 250000 ( مائتان وخمسون ألف مخطوطة) للعهد الجديد فى بلاد كثيرة ومن عصور مختلفة ويمكن تقسيم هذه المخطوطات تبعاً للغات التى كتبت بها  - 5507 مخطوطة مكتوبة باللغة اليونانية وهى اللغة الأصلية التى كتب بها العهد الجديد , واكثر من 14000 مخطوطة لباقى ترجمات للغات أخرى وأهم هذه اللغات التى كانت منتشرة فى ذلك الوقت اللاتينية السريانية ( الآرامية) والقبطية والأرمينية وقد قسم العلماء المخطوطات المكتوبة باللغة اليونانية غلى ثلاث مجموعات . 
1- المجموعة الأولى .. تضم مجموعة مكونة من 69 مخطوطة مكتوبة على ورق البردى ويرجع تاريخ أقدمها P52 إلى سنة 125م(حسب الدراسات السابقة لسنة 1995م) وأحدث مخطوطة فى هذه المجموعة (P73) ترجع إلى القرن السابع الميلادى ونورد هنا أهم مخطوطاتها : 
أولاً : مخطوطة جون رايلاندز (P5) أكتشفت هذه المخطوطة بصحراء الفيوم فى مصر وذلك فى سنة 1935م ويمكن الأطلاع عليها  وهى محفوظة فى مكتبة جون رايلاندز فى بلدة مانشستر بأنجلترا - وقام روبرتس CH Roberts خبير البرديات بالأشتراك مع خبراء آخرين بدراستها وأصدروا تقريراً وقالوا أنه طبقاً لأسلوب الكتابة الذى كتبت به المخطوطة لأن الأسلوب التى كتبت به هذه المخطوطة هو نفس الأسلوب التى كتبت به مخطوطات مقارنة فى فترة ما بين 80- 130 م وقد أكد الكثيرين منهم أنها ترجع إلى مابين 85- 95م وترجع أهمية هذه المخطوطة إلى أنها تثبت وتبرهن على أن يوحنا تلميذ السيد المسيح هو كاتب الأنجيل الرابع أنجيل يوحنا لأنها تحتوى على ( يوحنا 18: 31-33) وبما أنها ترجع زمان كتابته إلى عصر كتابة يوحنا لهذا الأنجيل فهذا يدحض أدعاءات النقاد أن يوحنا ليس هو كاتب الأنجيل 
 ثانياً : مخطوطة أكسفورد (P90) تشتمل هذه المخطوطة على جزء من انجيل يوحنا (18: 36- 19 : 7) ويمكن للجمهور الأطلاع عليها فى متحف أشمولين بأكسفورد ويرجع زمن كتابة هذه المخطوطة لسنة 150م  . 
ثالثاً : مجموعة بودمير  أكتشفت هذه المجموعة بمصر سنة 1950م ويمكن الأطلاع عليها فى مكتبة بودمير بجينيف بسويسرا وتتكون هذه المجموعة من خمسة مخطوطات تحتوى على جزء كبير من العهد الجديد والأناجيل 
1- مخطوطة (P66) موجودة فى مجلد مكون من 146 ورقة ويوجد منها 100 ورقة كما يوجد بعض باقى أوراقها فى متاحف أخرى - وتشمل هذه المخطوطة على أنجيل يوحنا بالكامل بأستثناء بعض أجزاء من أوراقها تالفة - وطبقاً للدراسات التى أجريت عليها قال العلماء أنها ترجع زمن كتابتها إلى ما بين 125- 150م 
2- مخطوطة (P72) وتشتمل على رسالتى بطرس الأولى والثانية وترجع إلى سنة 200م 
3- مخطوطة (P73) وترجع إلى القرن السابع الميلادى وكتابتها رائعة وتشمل على جزء من الأنجيل للقديس متى ( متى 25: 43و 26: 2-3) 
4- مخطوطة (P75) وتضم الجزء الأكبر من الأنجيل للقديس يوحنا والأنجيل للقديس لوقا وترجع زمان كتابتها لحوالى سنة 180 م ومن الملاحظ أن نصها شبية بنص المخطوطة الفاتيكانية والتى ترجع زمان كتابتها فى القرن الرابع ويحتمل أن تكون مخطوطة (P75) كانت هى الأصل الذى نسخت منه النسخة الفاتيكانية وبهذا الأكتشاف سقطت مزاعم النقاد الذين ادعوا أنه حدثت مراجعة للعهد الجديد عبر العصور 
5- مخطوطة (P47) وترجع تاريخ كتابة هذه المخطوطة إلى القرن السابع الميلادى وتعتبر هذه المخطوطة من ضمن مجموعة المخطوطات الدقيقة وتشتمل هذه المخطوطة على أعمال الرسل والرسائل الجامعة بأستثناء بعض الفقرات والآيات التى تلفت صفحاتها بفعل الزمن من رساءل بطرس ويوحنا ويهوذا  
 النسخة السينائية ( CODEX SINAITICUS ) ( 350 م ) 

موجودة فى المتحف البريطانى ، وتحوى كل العهد الجديد ما عدا ( مرقس 16: 9- 2. ، يوحنا 7: 53- 8: 11)كما تحوى 
أكثر من نصف العهد القديم . وقد عثر عليها تشندروف فى سلة للمهملات فى دير جبل سيناء عام 1844 م ، وسلمها الدير هدية لقيصر روسيا عام 1859 م وإشترتها الحكومة البريطانية من الإتحاد السوفيتى بمائة ألف جنيه يوم عيد الميلاد سنة 1933 م 

النسخة الأسكندرية ( CODEX ALEXANDRINUS ) ( 400 م ) 

بالمتحف البريطانى ، وتقول الموسوعة البريطانية أنها المخطوطات القديمة ، وتحوى كل الكتاب المقدس تقريباً 
وهذه المخطوطات القديمة ، وغيرها كثير ، 
مخطوطات الأنجيل التى أكتشفت فى مصر 
ويرجع عمرها إلى القرن الأول الميلادى 
حصريا من جروب إلهنا​


[FONT=Times,Times New Roman]



 

[FONT=Times,Times New Roman]يقول المؤرخون أن هناك 4000 مخطوطة باللغة اليونانية اللغة التى كتب بها البشارة المفرحة التى يطلق عليها العهد الجديد (الأنجيل) ما زالت موجودة حتى هذا اليوم تؤكد أن كلمة المسيح كلمة حية فعالة وقادرة وأنها لن تنتهى وما زال هناك المزيد من الآثار المخبأة فى باطن الأرض تنتظر من يكتشفها وهناك الألاف من المخطوطات عشرات من متاحف العالم وجامعاتها تريد الألاف من علماء البرديات تحتاج للفحص والدراسة لتعلن للعالم صدق أنجيل المسيح .[/FONT] 
[FONT=Times,Times New Roman]مخطوطة البردى المعروفة بأسم : البردية رقم 52[/FONT] 
أكتشفت هذه المخطوطة فى مصر سنة 1920 م وعندما فحصت هذه المخطوطة فى بداية المر بواسطة  سى . هـ . روبرت C.H. Roberts الذى حدد تاريخ كتابتها فى الفترة من 100- 125 بعد ميلاد السيد المسيح ولكن الأبحاث الحديثة عليها أكدن أنها تعتبر أقدم مخطوطة تم العثور عليها حتى الان ويرجع تاريخها إلى أقدم من التاريخ الذى ذكره روبرت , ومنذ سنة 1935 وعلماء المخطوطات والذي يطلق عليهم علماء البرديات يفحصون ويدرسون أجزاء صغيرة تم العثور عليها من أقدم مخطوطات لأنجيل يوحنا وتوجد هذه المخطوطة اليوم فى مكتبة جامعة جون ريلاند John Rylands University library in Manchester [FONT=Times,Times New Roman][/FONT]
​بردية ماجدلين  The Magdalen Papyrus  البردية رقم 64
[/FONT][FONT=Times,Times New Roman](
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


[/FONT][FONT=Times,Times New Roman]64[FONT=Times,Times New Roman])[/FONT][/FONT]​فى سنة 1901 م أكتشفت ثلاث وريقات من اوراق البردى من أنجيل متى فى الأقصر بمصر , ولم تجذب هذه الثلاث[FONT=Times,Times New Roman]



[/FONT] وريقات إنتباه علماء البرديات والمخطوطات لمدة أكثر من 50 سنة حتى نشرها سى . هـ . روبرت C.H. Roberts فى سنة 1953 م , وفى التقدير الأولى بتاريخ كتابتها قال العلماء أنه يرجع تاريخها إلى القرن الثالث أو الرابع الميلادى أو آخر سنة 200م ولكن روبرت وعلماء آخرون صرحوا بأن تاريخها يرجع إلى سنة 64 م , وهذه المخطوطة توجد فى بارسيلونا [FONT=Times,Times New Roman]two other fragments Papyrus 67(
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




67), a fragment of Matthew housed in Barcelona and Papyrus 4 (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


[/FONT][FONT=Times,Times New Roman]4[FONT=Times,Times New Roman])[/FONT][/FONT]  بالقرب من صفحة كاملة من أنجيل لوقا فى باريس 
فى سنة 1995 م قام العالم الألمانى كارستن بيتر ثيويد [FONT=Times,Times New Roman]Carsten Peter Thiede[/FONT] بدراسة البردية رقم 64 بالأجهزة المخترعه حديثاً , ثيويد بعد دراسة هذه المخطوطة ومقارنتها بمجموعات من البردى معروف تاريخها وجد أن تاريخ البردية رقم 64 يرجع إلى القرن الأول الميلادى أو قبل ذلك أى ما بين 70 - 100 بعد الميلاد , وأكد أنها قد قورنت بأثنين من أوراق البردى كتبت فى سنة 64 م وعلى هذا فهى أيضاً كتبت فى نفس السنة 

تشاستر بيتى  (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




46)Chester Beatty Papyrus 46  البردية رقم 64
فى سنة 1930 م أكتشفت كميات كبيرة من أوراق البردى غالبيتها من رسائل بولس الرسول بالقرب من الغيو[FONT=Times,Times New Roman]



[/FONT]م فى مصر مع مخطوطات من الأنجيل وسفر الأعمال وهى موجودة فى دبلن وأجزاء فى جامعة ميتشيجان Dublin, Ireland in the Chester Beatty Collection and partially in the University of Michigan, Special Collections Library in Ann Arbor, Michigan.
هذه المخطوطات طبعت فى سنة 1936 م بواسطة فريدريك كانيون  by Fredric Kenyon الذى ذكر أنها تاريخ كتابتها كان فى بداية القرن الثالث الميلادى , ولكن عالم البرديات يولريتش ولكون Papyrologist Ulrich Wilcken, ذكر أن تاريخ كتابتها سنة 200 بعد الميلاد وقد أعتمد العلماء النتيجة الأخيرة حتى هذا الوقت , ولكن بعد خمسين سنة فحصها العالم يونج كي كيم Young Kyu Kim (يعتقد انه عالم صينى) بواسطة الأجهزة الحديثة وكانت النتيجة التى توصل إليها إلأى أنها يرجع كتابتها إلى 64 م وذلك قبل تولى الأمبراطور دومتيان , وقد قارن كيم الخطوط وإنحنائاتها وأوراق البردى نفسها فوجد أنها تشبه تلك التى كتبت فى القرن الأول الميلادى وبعيدة كل البعد عن التى كتبت فى القرن الثانى الميلادى 
Kim offers the following groups of handwritting forms from 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




46 
(
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










) in contrast to the following “dominant” way in which these forms are found after the reign of Domitian 
(
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







). In addition to this Kim shows that a linguistic change, in which the Greek prefix eg- (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), which is found in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




46, was replaced by ek- (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) before the 200 AD. (pp. 254-55)​[/FONT]​
[/FONT]​*[/FONT]


----------



## REDEMPTION (26 أكتوبر 2006)

*+*


سلام ونعمه 


موضوع رائع يا ميرنا بجد ...  سبقتينى 

يا ريت يتثبت 

تحياتى


----------



## قلم حر (26 أكتوبر 2006)

ألف ألف شكر 
أطلب ألتثبيت أيضا 
ألرب يباركك و يقويكي و يحفظك ​


----------



## نور الهدى (26 أكتوبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

انا كتبت رد هنا على الموضوع والزعيم باشا حذفه
والسبب انو فضحكوا وفضح مخطوطاتكم وفضح الدنيا كلها
لأ ا ومش كدا وبس
بعتلي تهديد بالطرد
وانا اقسم برب الكعبه ما غلط في دينكم ولا في كتابكم المقدس

بس هو دايما كدا لما بفضحكم وما حدش هيعرف يرد 
يقوم باعتلي تهديد بالطرد ويحذف ردي او موضوعي

لو تضمنولي ان ردي هيفضل موجود هكتبوا تاني
بس انا اصلا عارف ان الرد ده هتشيلوه مجرد مخرج من الصفحه بتاعت الموضوع


سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون وسلام على المرسلين والحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## REDEMPTION (26 أكتوبر 2006)

*+*

الاخ العزيز .. نور الهدى 

تحية وسلام 


ماذا حدث لك ؟ ! 

لم تكن بهذه الطباع صدقنى .. وصدقنى لا أسخر منك .. فقط بالفعل اتساءل  .. كنت من الشخصيات الهادئه الرزينه العاقله .. بدليل أنك أخدت لقب (( عضو كبيررر )) فلماذا فى كل مقالة أو موضوع تتحدث عن موضوعك (( المُفحم )) الذى (( فضحنا )) و (( فضح كتابنا المقدس - حاشا )) و (( فضح الدنيا كلها )) 

كيف موضوعك يفضحنا ؟؟؟ .. ويفضح الدنيا كلها ؟؟!!!! 

عزيزى ... أنتقى القسم المناسب (( لاعتراضك )) و أنتقى القسم المناسب (( لادعاءاتك )) .. ولا تكن مشتت .. أنت عضو كبيررر 

تحياتى


----------



## نور الهدى (26 أكتوبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

لو لاحظت ستجد ان اسلوبي تغير كثيره فقط منذ 3 ايام
والسبب انني كلما اكتب موضوع يرل لي الزعيم رساله تهديد بالطر د ثم يحذف موضوعي او ردودي

وعلى العكس تجد من يسخر ويسب ويشتم ..مع مباركته هو شخصيا

مما اثر بالطبع على طريقه ردودي
التي اخذت شكل السخريه
*ضع نفسك مكاني وقل لي ما شعورك وما تصرفك ان حدث معك بالمثل* 

سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون وسلام على المرسلين والحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## dark111 (27 أكتوبر 2006)

REDEMPTION قال:


> *+*
> 
> الاخ العزيز .. نور الهدى
> 
> ...


هو اي موضوع مابتقدروش تردوا عليه بتتحذفوه خالص
اما لو في موضوع جاي على مزاجكم بتسيبوه او بتنقلوه قسم تاني
ده انا في مره كنت بتكلم في موضوع تحريف الكتاب المقدس وبكتب رد عادي وماغلطش بولا كلمه
كنت بس بتكلم وعايز حد يناقشني ويرد عليا زي ماحنا بنرد عليكم في مواضيع بتدعوا فيها ان القرآن محرف
لكن كان الرد اني انطردت
وده تسميه ايه؟


----------



## REDEMPTION (27 أكتوبر 2006)

*+*

الاخوة الاحباء ..


رجاء عدم التحدث فى مواضيع جانبيه فى هذا الموضوع ...

ورجاء عدم المشاركة فى حوارات هنا ... لان هذا الموضوع هو  بمثابة (( *مَرجَع *)) لنا فقط .. 

وليس للحوارات والمناقشات ..

رجاء مراعاة ما سبق 

تحياتى


----------



## مستر بيرو (30 أكتوبر 2006)

_ تسلمى يا اختى ميرنا على المخطوطات_

_ وموضوعك فعلا رائع يا ميرنا _

_ وارجو ان الكل يستفيدو منه _


----------

